# SOLD - Cherry Shrimp



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I have lots of cherry shrimp, so its time to sell some. They are all healthy and range in size and colour.

PM me and I will get back to you.

Pick up in MAPLE RIDGE.

$1.00 each with a MINIMUM of 10.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump..................


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice cherries Kim! 

Great quality shrimp from a great person!


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

whereabouts in maple ridge are you?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

sarcastickitten said:


> whereabouts in maple ridge are you?


Near 207th and Dewdney Trunk.

Thanks


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Still Available


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for coming by and picking up some cherries, still have some lots left.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.........................................


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

if anyone in vancouver/bby/richmond makes their way out to grab shrimp. 

let me know!


BUMP


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump................


----------



## squid (Jul 24, 2012)

do you ever come into the city at all ?? ill take 15-20


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

squid said:


> do you ever come into the city at all ?? ill take 15-20


I don't come often to the city, with us moving I am busy with that.

But there is a few people from Surrey and the city that are interested, so I am thinking what I possibly can do is meet everyone at King Ed's in Burnaby.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

How many do you have, I would like to have 30 or so? And would be happy to pick up for others from the surrey area if they came to pick them up in cloverdale.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> How many do you have, I would like to have 30 or so? And would be happy to pick up for others from the surrey area if they came to pick them up in cloverdale.


Yes I have that many shoot me a pm to figure out a time for pick up.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

pm sent thank you


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll try you when my tank has had a bit more time to mature; I'm only 10 min away


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> I'll try you when my tank has had a bit more time to mature; I'm only 10 min away


Sounds good.

Still some available.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

more available!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump........................


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.......................................


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some available...


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.....................


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a few shrimp left, as I will be shutting down the tank soon.


----------



## trinittee92 (Sep 19, 2012)

I really want to! But it's so far from me. If anyone around the skytrain lines gets some, I'd be willing to pitch extra for transport.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

trinittee92 said:


> I really want to! But it's so far from me. If anyone around the skytrain lines gets some, I'd be willing to pitch extra for transport.


I can't confirm until friday night but there's a chance I can bring them by braid station earlyish saturday morning. Pm me ur phone number.


----------

